# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Lạng sơn-chùa thành-đền mẫu đồng đăng-chợ tân thanh

## muahehn

LẠNG SƠN-CHÙA THÀNH-ĐỀN MẪU ĐỒNG ĐĂNG-CHỢ TÂN THANH


5h30: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên DU LỊCH TRE VIỆT đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi le hoi"]le hoi[/URL] xứ Lạng, trên đường đi dừng chân nghỉ ngơi, đoàn tự do ăn sáng tại Bắc Giang, xe tiếp tục khởi hành đi Lạng Sơn.

8h30: Đoàn đến Chùa Thành ( Diên Khánh tự) tọa lạc bên sông Kỳ Cùng và bến đò Thạch Đô thơ mộng nay đã thành Cầu Kỳ Lừa, đây là ngôi chùa duy nhất trên toàn quốc có đầy đủ hệ thống tượng Phật thờ theo Phật giáo Bắc Tông. Tương truyền, bất cứ người dân đất Việt nào đi qua nơi đây đều ném vào chân cột đồng một hòn đá. Trải nhiều đời, đá trùm lên lấp kín trụ đồng. Nhân dân xây chùa cạnh nhà công quán, nơi cột đồng xưa, đặt tên là Diên Khánh tự. Ngôi cổ tự nằm cạnh Đoàn Thành phía bắc, nên tour le hoi 2013 dân gian vẫn quen gọi là chùa Thành. Đoàn vào làm lễ tại chùa Thành.

10h00: Đoàn lên xe khởi hành đi Đồng Đăng, đến nơi Quý khách vào tham quan và làm lễ tại Đền Mẫu Đồng Đăng -  một trong ba vị Mẫu vẫn được thờ phụng trong tín ngưỡng thờ Mẫu ở Việt Nam. Sau khi làm lễ đoàn tự do đi dạo thăm quan, mua sắm tại chợ Đồng Đăng.

11h30: Đoàn đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, sau đó nghỉ ngơi.

12h30: Đoàn lên xe khởi hành đi Chợ Tân Thanh. Đoàn đi thăm quan Khu kinh tế mở Tân Thanh và tự do đi chợ mua sắm hàng hoá tại chợ vùng biên.  

16h00: Đoàn chia tay chợ Tân Thanh lên xe ôtô trở về Hà Nội, về đến Hà Nội , HDV chia tay đoàn khách. Kết thúc chuyến đi, hẹn gặp lại quý khách trong những chuyến đi sau.

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 340.000VNĐ/KHÁCH

GIÁ BAO GỒM :

Xe ô tô vận chuyển đời mới, điều hòa, xuyên suốt lịch trình.

Ăn theo tiêu chuẩn chương trình: 100.000VNĐ/khách.

Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn gói. (tối đa 20.000.000/khách)

Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt chu đáo, nhiệt tình phục vụ suốt tuyến.

Nước uống trên xe ( 0,5ml/01 lượt/người).

Vé thắng cảnh nếu có.

Chi phí tổ chức.

GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM :

  Thuế VAT 10%.

  Đồ uống tự gọi trong bữa ăn.

  Chi phí mua sắm hàng hóa cá nhân.

Mọi thông tin chi tiết quý khách vui lòng liên hệ (24/24) -  Hotline: 0988 923 339 / 0912 254 819 ( ms Thủy)

CÔNG TY TNHH PHÁT TRIỂN THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ DU LỊCH TRE VIỆT
Văn phòng: Số 51 Đốc Ngữ, Ba Đình, Hà Nội/ Số 42 Lệ Mật, Long Biên, Hà Nội
Tel : 04. 37475726   -  Fax : 04 . 8586 8296 
Email : info@bambootravel.vn  Yahoo /skype : dulichtreviet
Web: le hoi"]le hoi[/URL]"]le hoi[/URL], sapa tours ,sapa tour operator, sapa tour packages, tours to sapa vietnam, sa pa vietnam tours, tour sapa viet nam, sapatours, tour du lịch sapa, Sapatour, tour sa pa, tour sapa giá rẻ , tour sapa gia re , tour sapa khuyen mai , tour khám phá sapa ,

----------

